# After installing new SSD, laptop keeps freezing and getting Blue Screens.



## Cam W. (Jan 2, 2016)

Hi,
I recently installed a 128GB SSD (Sandisk z400s) along with 4GB of extra RAM into my laptop (HP 15-af131dx). When I put it back together it seemed fine upon boot but I would constantly experience it freeze and sometimes show me a blue screen then restart. Sometimes when I boot up I would also get this:




If I restarted it, it would usually just boot up fine again.

I'm really tired of constantly getting Blue Screens and it constantly freezing up. I even opened my laptop up again last night to see if the connection to the SSD was loose and it wasn't.

I posted my question on another forum: http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-2920305/ssd-freezing.html
That may have more information.


----------



## johnb35 (Jan 2, 2016)

Sounds like your ssd is bad.  Download their toolkit and see what the smart status says.  Also see if there is a firmware update for it.

http://mp3support.sandisk.com/SSD_toolkit/ssdtoolkit_installer.exe


----------



## Cam W. (Jan 2, 2016)

johnb35 said:


> Sounds like your ssd is bad.  Download their toolkit and see what the smart status says.  Also see if there is a firmware update for it.
> 
> http://mp3support.sandisk.com/SSD_toolkit/ssdtoolkit_installer.exe



The SMART status said "PASS" and I already installed the latest update.

I got the SSD "new" from eBay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191664777781?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## johnb35 (Jan 2, 2016)

Do you still have the original hard drive to put back in to see if things are the same?  If the original drive doesn't freeze or cause booting issues then you can assume something is up with the SSD.  Did you clone to the SSD or did you install a fresh OS?


----------



## Cam W. (Jan 2, 2016)

johnb35 said:


> Do you still have the original hard drive to put back in to see if things are the same?  If the original drive doesn't freeze or cause booting issues then you can assume something is up with the SSD.  Did you clone to the SSD or did you install a fresh OS?


I cloned the SSD from the HDD. Because it was freezing, I wiped the SSD and installed a fresh install of Windows. The problem still occurred. The HDD was wiped.


----------



## johnb35 (Jan 2, 2016)

Then I still say something is up with the SSD.  Do a fresh install to the HDD and see how it reacts just to make sure. 

If you can get the SSD to boot then run this to see why its bluescreening.

Download *BlueScreenView*
No installation required.
Unzip downloaded file and double click on *BlueScreenView.exe* file to run the program.
When scanning is done, go *Edit>Select All*.
Go *File>Save Selected Items*, and save the report as *BSOD.txt*.
Open *BSOD.txt* in Notepad, copy all content, and paste it into your next reply.


----------



## Cam W. (Jan 2, 2016)

johnb35 said:


> Then I still say something is up with the SSD.  Do a fresh install to the HDD and see how it reacts just to make sure.
> 
> If you can get the SSD to boot then run this to see why its bluescreening.
> 
> ...


The application isn't showing up with anything.. Usually after the blue screen the laptop freezes and when I turn it off and back on again I usually get the message that's in the picture in the first post. 

I will now do a clean install of Windows 7 to the original HDD..


----------



## Cam W. (Jan 2, 2016)

johnb35 said:


> Then I still say something is up with the SSD.  Do a fresh install to the HDD and see how it reacts just to make sure.
> 
> If you can get the SSD to boot then run this to see why its bluescreening.
> 
> ...



So with the HDD, the freezing still occurs....
It must be related to something else then?

I took the new RAM I put in out and I still receive the problem so it's not the RAM.


----------



## Cam W. (Jan 3, 2016)

Could it be my graphics driver?


----------



## johnb35 (Jan 3, 2016)

I doubt the graphics driver will cause the hdd/ssd to not be bootable though.  Uninstall the graphics driver and see what happens.  Have you changed any bios settings at all?


----------



## Cam W. (Jan 3, 2016)

johnb35 said:


> I doubt the graphics driver will cause the hdd/ssd to not be bootable though.  Uninstall the graphics driver and see what happens.  Have you changed any bios settings at all?


I can boot the computer.

Sometimes I will get that message. I can just turn the computer off and back on again and it will boot fine.


----------



## johnb35 (Jan 3, 2016)

But that message means, the hdd/ssd can't be found.  I just can't figure out if it was working fine before the hard drive change, what happened to cause these issues?  Is there an adapter needed to be attached to the drive before inserted into the laptop?  Maybe there is some bent pins somewhere?


----------



## Cam W. (Jan 3, 2016)

johnb35 said:


> But that message means, the hdd/ssd can't be found.  I just can't figure out if it was working fine before the hard drive change, what happened to cause these issues?  Is there an adapter needed to be attached to the drive before inserted into the laptop?  Maybe there is some bent pins somewhere?


Yes. When I get the message I can just hold the power button until it shuts down and press it again and it will boot up in windows.

Before the hard drive change, my computer was working fine and I never got a blue screen or the other message or it freezing.

There is no adapter.

I checked the HDD and the SSD. None of them had bent pins.

I brought up the graphics driver because when I did a fresh install of Windows, before I installed the graphics driver, it seemed like it wasn't freezing at all.


----------



## johnb35 (Jan 3, 2016)

But you said, you cloned the original to the SSD and it was messing up then.  So something is definitely wrong.  I mean it could actually be the connectors on the laptop itself that may not be making good contact with the drive.  Don't know what else to tell you.


----------



## Cam W. (Jan 3, 2016)

johnb35 said:


> But you said, you cloned the original to the SSD and it was messing up then.  So something is definitely wrong.  I mean it could actually be the connectors on the laptop itself that may not be making good contact with the drive.  Don't know what else to tell you.


So, what do I do? This computer is a week old and the warranty has been voided (because it's been open)


----------



## johnb35 (Jan 3, 2016)

Take it to a repair shop and see if they figure out what is wrong??  Whether or not the warranty is voided just because you put in an SSD drive is debatable.  But if it turns out that the data and power connectors for the hard drive has been damaged, then it all depends. Really won't know until its positively determined what the issue is.


----------



## Cam W. (Jan 3, 2016)

johnb35 said:


> Take it to a repair shop and see if they figure out what is wrong??  Whether or not the warranty is voided just because you put in an SSD drive is debatable.  But if it turns out that the data and power connectors for the hard drive has been damaged, then it all depends. Really won't know until its positively determined what the issue is.



I'm still going to try a few things. The laptop came with Windows 10 but I installed Windows 7 with some drivers for other computers because my computer doesn't technically support it. I'm going to try to install Windows 10 again because it's made for the computer and all the drivers are compatible. If that doesn't work, I guess I'll just take it in.


----------



## johnb35 (Jan 3, 2016)

Cam W. said:


> I installed Windows 7 with some drivers for other computers because my computer doesn't technically support it.



Woah Woah, 

I guess I should have asked you this before. You just can't go installing various drivers.  This is most likely your issue then.   What specific model of laptop do you have?


----------



## Cam W. (Jan 3, 2016)

johnb35 said:


> Woah Woah,
> 
> I guess I should have asked you this before. You just can't go installing various drivers.  This is most likely your issue then.   What specific model of laptop do you have?


Yeah, I should have mentioned this before. It just worked perfectly fine before with the HDD I forgot to say.

I have an HP 15-af131dx


----------



## Cam W. (Jan 3, 2016)

I highly doubt you're going to find it. It doesn't even show up when you search the HP website.

Here's the support link:
http://support.hp.com/us-en/product/HP-15-af100-Notebook-PC-series/8543365/model/8961406


----------



## johnb35 (Jan 3, 2016)

This would be your video driver for windows 7 64bit.  

http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/mobile?os=Windows 7 - 64


----------



## Cam W. (Jan 3, 2016)

johnb35 said:


> This would be your video driver for windows 7 64bit.
> 
> http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/mobile?os=Windows 7 - 64


That was the driver I was using.


----------



## Cam W. (Jan 3, 2016)

So, I installed a fresh install with Windows 10 along with all of the drivers and my laptop is working fine. I'm typing on it right now!


Thank you @johnb35 for your help!


----------



## johnb35 (Jan 3, 2016)

Then its probably one of those machines that don't like earlier operating systems then it was designed for.


----------



## Cam W. (Jan 3, 2016)

johnb35 said:


> Then its probably one of those machines that don't like earlier operating systems then it was designed for.


Windows 10 came with this computer and it runs very slow on it. That's why I downgraded to Windows 7. It ran much better on Windows 7. I'm not very impressed with how fast my computer is with the current SSD. It basically ran just as fast with the HDD on Windows 10. Oh well.


----------



## johnb35 (Jan 3, 2016)

Check your bios for the sata controller setting to make sure it says ahci mode.  That drive isn't as good as the Samsung 850 Evo.


----------

